# MTH staying in Large Scale



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I received an email saying MTH was going to stay in Large Scale. Pretty occupied right now in HO and just bought a S scale company.

Large Scale will remain a niche market."
"So we will introduce a 2013 line. People are calling us all of the time saying they need Challengers or Big Boys, so we will eventually re-run those as well. We have a smaller steamer design and a modern diesel design we would like to eventually add to our large scale roster. So it is really a matter of setting up that line. It will probably be a two-part thing. It will hinge on how the rest of our issues are resolved over the next few months. Sometime this fall we will probably debut that 2013 Gauge One line."
"We put product lines together very quickly once we decide what the products will be.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great news--glad to hear it. If they ever make their gear compatible with DCC I'd be very interested.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the 2012 line was nothing new, and reading the above 2013 will not have the challenger, big boy, smaller steamer or modern diesel. 

"eventually" and "we would like to eventually" ... not a real commitment 

So, "staying in large scale" means no new products apparently, just running some of the existing stuff... 

Greg


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Whichever turns out to be the case, I am glad to hear of a continued supply. There are some things of theirs I'd like to buy.

Cheers


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Even if they just keep producing the existing stuff, it's better than nothing. I do think they'd have more success if they had some smaller locos.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree Ray. Being the proud owner of a VO-1000, I'd love to have a small steamer from them. If I start saving now, It should work out about right.  

GaryR


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought I had posted, guess not









What kind of steam loco ??? What scale ?? I bet 1/32.

I'd like to get a VO-1000, but I'd remove the loco shell and motors in the trucks plus electronics. 
I'd make the frame and trucks into a GN transfer caboose, X-185 thru X-189 series









Rocky


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I only own one MTH loco, but I'm still glad to hear that they are staying in large scale. 


-Kevin.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont have anything from them, but another option is always good in large scale


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

In the latest issue of GR MTH is running an ad for the VO-1000 and there is no mention made of sound or MTH DCS command control. Just lights, smoke and uncoupling with DC or AC operation. 
Does it really come without sound and DCS? 
If so, great.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, it comes with DCS II ... nothing comes "bare"... 

If it came with DCS III, like their other scales, it would be DCC compatible.. 

Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Drat. 

Thanks Greg.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And trriple drat! 

Beautiful stuff, though.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the VO-1000 and it is very rugged, a great puller with fine-scale details. 

This high quality switcher should have been a bigger hit. 

I converted to battery and can run anywhere and enjoy DCS II power and sound.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

how? did you get the batterys onboard or a car behind?


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10 Sep 2012 02:04 PM 
I received an email saying MTH was going to stay in Large Scale. Pretty occupied right now in HO and just bought a S scale company.

Large Scale will remain a niche market."
"So we will introduce a 2013 line. People are calling us all of the time saying they need Challengers or Big Boys, so we will eventually re-run those as well. We have a smaller steamer design and a modern diesel design we would like to eventually add to our large scale roster. So it is really a matter of setting up that line. It will probably be a two-part thing. It will hinge on how the rest of our issues are resolved over the next few months. Sometime this fall we will probably debut that 2013 Gauge One line."
"We put product lines together very quickly once we decide what the products will be. 

Jerry, Can you give us your source? It seems as if MTH doesnt support your email. I spoke with them today and forwarded the Email you posted and there response was, No 2012 or 2013 catalog on order and have no ideal 
about new model molds. 
So this leads me to believe that the people that are trying to forward MTHs agenda in Large scale have been caught spreading the wrong info. Can you comfirm!
I have been trying to get replacement drivers for the defective and useless GS-4 and Bigboy for 2 years to repair an freinds Locomotive that he sent back and paid $50.00 each time and still has MTH defective locomotives .

Jethro


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It was an interview(Sept 7, 2012) with Andy Edleman, Vice President for Marketing with MTH Electric Trains. Guess it was on LSOL, someone sent it to me. So I didn't think I should put the whole thing on here.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jethro J. on 14 Sep 2012 01:01 PM 
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10 Sep 2012 02:04 PM 
I received an email saying MTH was going to stay in Large Scale. Pretty occupied right now in HO and just bought a S scale company.

Large Scale will remain a niche market."
"So we will introduce a 2013 line. People are calling us all of the time saying they need Challengers or Big Boys, so we will eventually re-run those as well. We have a smaller steamer design and a modern diesel design we would like to eventually add to our large scale roster. So it is really a matter of setting up that line. It will probably be a two-part thing. It will hinge on how the rest of our issues are resolved over the next few months. Sometime this fall we will probably debut that 2013 Gauge One line."
"We put product lines together very quickly once we decide what the products will be. 

Jerry, Can you give us your source? It seems as if MTH doesnt support your email. I spoke with them today and forwarded the Email you posted and there response was, No 2012 or 2013 catalog on order and have no ideal 
about new model molds. 
So this leads me to believe that the people that are trying to forward MTHs agenda in Large scale have been caught spreading the wrong info. Can you comfirm!
I have been trying to get replacement drivers for the defective and useless GS-4 and Bigboy for 2 years to repair an freinds Locomotive that he sent back and paid $50.00 each time and still has MTH defective locomotives .

Jethro
Who did you speak with at MTH?
Reason I ask is that MTH never has nor never will sell drive wheels to the public..that's a dealer only item. For the public it's a drive block exchange. Funny as I just received an order thru my dealer for MTH One-Gauge Big Boy drive wheels and received them in less than 2 weeks...Same with a GS-4 that I worked on about 2 months ago. 

This statement of yours I do not understand?? " No 2012 or 2013 catalog on order and have no ideal about new model molds."
What's an "ideal about new model molds."??

The source of the interview came from LSOL and it said "Sometime this fall we will probably debut that 2013 Gauge One line which will consist of a new diesel and a smaller steamer."Seems the only ones in large scale spreading any agenda is the MTH doom & gloom crowd..Which btw happens to be the same bunch of people that are foaming over the so called demise of Aristo-Craft.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds great Chuck. Just went to their site, and they talked about all the new O scale cars, and the HO cars and the purchase of the S scale company, and the new expanded manufacturing capability. 
*
Not one word on G scale*. LSOL charges you money to even read the forum, so do you have some link on the good news you recounted?

I for one would be tickled pink if MTH did *anything more *in G scale, even if it's 1:32 that I don't usually model. It would be great if they put the new DCS system in any of the Large Scale stuff like it is in their other scales. 

But, you think Jethro is lying? Maybe he did not want to go through a dealer to buy wheels. It's not illegal to call MTH is it? ... and I understood the typo "ideal" instead of "idea"... we try to be not rivet counters in spelling. I hope you understand this simple typo now that I helped you out.









Back to the point, can you provide any links to any information about what you have stated? I saw the post from Jerry, where he used quotes, meaning an MTH spokesperson actually said those words verbatim 

" Large Scale will remain a niche market." 
"So we will introduce a 2013 line. People are calling us all of the time saying they need Challengers or Big Boys, so we will eventually re-run those as well. We have a smaller steamer design and a modern diesel design we would like to eventually add to our large scale roster. So it is really a matter of setting up that line. It will probably be a two-part thing. It will hinge on how the rest of our issues are resolved over the next few months. Sometime this fall we will probably debut that 2013 Gauge One line." 
"We put product lines together very quickly once we decide what the products will be. ' 

That quote is different from what you wrote. It has:

*"eventually re-run" 
"we would like to eventually add to our large scale roster" *

Nothing in that quote is definite, or quite what you said. 

So, it would probably be best to get the *REAL *quote... (although I have no reason to doubt Jerry's quote)... 

So, back to eliminating the personal innuendo and finding real facts that can be relied on. 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 14 Sep 2012 02:30 PM 
It was an interview(Sept 7, 2012) with Andy Edleman, Vice President for Marketing with MTH Electric Trains. Guess it was on LSOL, someone sent it to me. So I didn't think I should put the whole thing on here. 
Thanks for the Info Jerry, Look forward to meeting you guys at Martys.

Jethro


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

Does this mean MTH is coming out with the new locomotives fall of this year, of will it be sometime next year? I now as a fact(an MTH dealer told me) the modern diesel they are making in large scale is the SD70ACe. The steam is something like an 0-6-0 or a consolidation. I hope they make a small decoder for onboard battery power so I don't have to run a boxcar with the TIU stuffed in it. That quote sounded like it will be later this fall that the re-runs are coming out(the 2013 line) and the 2 new locomotives will come out later. I am guessing later is in 2013 sometime. I really want to buy the SD70ACe in Union Pacific and I hope they do more production runs of the 4 Bay hoppers and Tank cars. The MTH dealer also told me that MTH was thinking about making a modern Highcube Boxcar to go with the SD70ACe. He also said that a small decoder was in the works. Can someone help me with when the next re-run and product line is coming out and also when the SD70ACe and the small steam engine is coming out. Thanks! 

-MARC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To get better information, I suggest you call MTH directly. The best info we have was already presented in the previous posts. 

There's no better or clearer information on their web site. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I got an email from LSOL a while back with an interview about the exact same comments as the OP. I did not hear of any exact models in their plans though. Odds are that it will be an SD70ACE as I'm making one now, when I could have waited to buy one a lot cheaper and easier!!!! Shoot 
PS Chuck would know about MTH not selling trucks directly, and they don't. They will fix any that are sent to them with a defect in the warranty period.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Given a little persistence, you can often buy stuff as parts that are not normally available... but that's a minor point, there's often a "kind soul' in the parts department in any company if you look hard enough. 

Greg


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

I talked to MTH on facebook and they said from where they are now, they DO plan to make G scale(1:32) in 2013. They don't have exact dates yet or releases, but they said something about a small steam engine(I think it would be a consolidation, and a SD70ACe diesel). As the quote above says it will probably be a 2 part thing. My guess is the re-runs and existing stuff will be released early in 2013 and the 2 new locomotives will come later, my guess is August or so. I personally am very excited with their selections. I am going to get a couple of SD70ACe's and maybe the small steamer. I was also told the next line of G scale engines will have a Proto-Sound 3 option. I don't know if it is an upgrade kit or they will come with Proto-Sound 3 installed.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I wonder what schemes the ACe will have first? I would like a couple (CSX, BNSF, etc.). I bet they'll be candidates for the new NS heritage units too. It will be nice to mix in some more EMD with their GEs. 
 I would also like to see MTH release a Allegheny someday. Their challengers and bigboys sold well I bet. A small steamer maybe more affordable and pry open some doors?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

if it has Proto-Sound 3 ..... that is something I would like


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Chuck!!! I see the new G gauge catalog cover for 2013 in the O gauge catalog. Some NS F units. Hopefully a new diesel!!!!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Guys 

I will see if they will commit to ANYTHING at their both at the York TCA meet tomorrow.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

@ Dr. Rivet
Ask if they are making a 1 gauge SD70ACe locomotive in 2013 if you can? If you could also ask if a small decoder or any modern boxcars are being manufactured. Thanks Dr. Rivet.

I believe MTH is making SD70ACe's next year. I found out that all of the future MTH 1 gauge locomotives will feature Proto-Sound 3!! I hope they make a small decoder for battery power so I don't have to lug around the same boxcar on every train.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

Any news at the York TCA meet about g scale??


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

I had a short conversation with Mike Wolfe. He said "wait until NOVEMBER 6". I also asked about them producing a single channel BIU [Battery Interface Unit] so that it would be possible to put everything into a single locomotive and operate with DCS. He suggested that Gary Raymond and I go out and collect $200K from all the "like-minded parties" and he would put his design engineers to work on it. I also asked about his acquisition of the old S-Helper Services product line and plans to continue/expand it. I got the same sort of answer. Clearly he is still focused on O and HO scales. 

Sorry that I was unable to get more specific information. Maybe someone else got Mike to be more forthcoming and can provide better answers.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to the release of S Helper products in 2013. Looks like it won't bee that soon. Wanted to test out their track system.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jeff 

As a former S-Helper dealer, I have sold and used a lot of their track. It is code 172 rail so completely compatible with unmodified AF cars and locos. Excellent product.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice try Jim. I guess he was insinuating that he is awaiting the outcome of the election before he commits to anything?


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

@Dr. Rivet 

How do you know Gary Raymond. He is my garden railway club(Gold Coast Garden Railway Society) and actually Gary is putting together 2 MTH Dash 8s for me right now. I think $200,000 will be very hard to come up with. If Mike Wolf makes those SD70ACe locomotives next year, he either has to make a BIU or a modern boxcar like the Highcube. I don't want to run a modern engine with their PS1 Boxcar mold where the prototype is from the 1940s and 1950s. If he is too rapped up to make the BIU, I at least want him to make a modern boxcar for the electronics. I don't know if Proto-Sound 3 is compatible so you can put all of the electronics in the engine, but that would be cool.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

I would only put up money with the guys for a BIU if we(the investers) get a portion of Mike Wolf's profits on the BIU. He can stick it up his ass if he thinks we are going to come up with 200grand and not get a profit. I hope he at least makes a new modern boxcar for the electronics.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

My bet would be a few repaints for 2013 but no new MTH One Gauge mold investments. 

I hope we see Proto3 for factory G engines and the kit to update. 

If Gary Raymond cant convince Mike Wolfe to add a single TIU then its a lost cause. 

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If Mike was going to make any new locos next year, he would know now. 

I doubt that he was hiding anything until November 6, his past history of how products are announced stands on it's record. (That's not a negative comment, you base future actions on past performance). 

I'm happy some of you are very hopeful, but it really sounds like the best you can hope for is re-issues of existing products, not new locos. 

So far every thing MTH has said is not in 2013 for new locos. 

The rather curt reply about private individual funding his company is not real encouraging either. 

I'd say I agree with Alan. 

Greg


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

What is so important about November 6th??? Mike Wolf said wait until November 6. Why? Here are my TOP 10 RE-Run Requests


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By marc iacobucci on 21 Oct 2012 03:19 PM 
What is so important about November 6th??? Mike Wolf said wait until November 6. Why? Here are my TOP 10 RE-Run Requests 

THE ELECTION!!! Like every other businessman.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

So Mike Wolf makes his train decisions on election day, November 6th? Here where my top 10 re-run product requests that I sent to Andy Edelman, VP of Marketing at MTH:

1.)UP Dash 8 locomotive (block letters on the side, up wings on the front of the cab. So it is basically a flag and wings paint scheme except instead of the flag on the side it is the UP block letters)
2.)UP Steamlined Passenger cars
3.)UP Boxcar (the paint colors on the officer's special)
4.) Railbox Boxcar
5.)BNSF 4 Bay Hopper (speed letters)
6.)UP 4 Bay Hopper
7.)CN 4 Bay Hopper
8.)Procor Tank Car(black)
9.)UTLX Tank Car
10.)TTX Flat Car with Military Tanks

-Some of these paint schemes are new, but they have the existing MTH molds, so they can easily make these. As you can probably see, I like modern stuff and mostly in UP. I should be getting a call back from Andy Edelman if he calls back like I said, so I will keep you posted on the news.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw a quote from Andy Edelman(MTH VP of marketing) from a few days ago at the TCA york meet. He said MTH's new G scale(1:32) line will be announced in the first quarter of 2013(anywhere from Jan-March). He said 2 new engines are in the works: a small steamer and a modern diesel(SD70ACe). They probably will be out in late 2013. But the new product line with the re-runs will probably be out in mid 2013 after the announcment in the first quarter of 2013. Here is the quote.

"A new G Gauge line will be announced 1st quarter of 2013. MTH saw the most detrimental effects of the recession in the G Gauge market."

Here is also a Q and A from some guy(by the way this is not gossip, this really happened)

Q-"When will we see some new G Gauge engines?"

A-"As previously stated, these should start showing up next year. MTH does have a modern diesel design and a new steamer but it will not go into production yet because of the decline in the market. None of the G scale manufacturers are seeing decent sales."

My Question- Does this mean that MTH will have the new engines by the end of next year? MTH said here that they will not go into production yet but they said earlier in the quote they should start showing up next year. I am confused.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No he used the word "probably": "They probably will be out in late 2013" (since you did not quote it, then maybe that's not the actual quote) 

Another sentence: "these should start showing up next year" 

In English "probably" and "should" are not the same as "will be out", "will show".... 

Nothing confusing here to me.... It shows intent or desire, but NOT commitment... 

You have the actual words and their meanings are pretty darn clear... a big fat MAYBE .... 


Greg


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, "May be" is the magic word !!

-may be, they continue the poor passenger car fleet with new items, new group of heavyeights would be fine .
-may be, instead of an another "big trunk-diesel-loco" they bring the small steam engine first, because i have 6 big diesels, dont need a 7th.
How you says: my 5 cents

greetings from derPeter ;-)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! we normally say my 2 cents, but with inflation, you are most likely more correct! 

;-) 

Greg


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 21 Oct 2012 06:08 AM 
I had a short conversation with Mike Wolfe. He said "wait until NOVEMBER 6". I also asked about them producing a single channel BIU [Battery Interface Unit] so that it would be possible to put everything into a single locomotive and operate with DCS. He suggested that Gary Raymond and I go out and collect $200K from all the "like-minded parties" and he would put his design engineers to work on it. I also asked about his acquisition of the old S-Helper Services product line and plans to continue/expand it. I got the same sort of answer. Clearly he is still focused on O and HO scales. 

Sorry that I was unable to get more specific information. Maybe someone else got Mike to be more forthcoming and can provide better answers. 
HMMMM November 7th and still nothing?


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

classic Mike Wolfe. They say things and say they will try and they use every maybe, if, when, and possibly word they can use. I hope he announces something soon. I was talking to Kirsten MTH's online helper from their site and she said the 2013 1 gauge(g scale) line will be announced in the first quarter of 2013. So I am putting on my watch, sitting by the fire and waiting until anytime from Jan. to April.

-MARC


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi: Last year one of the European importer of MTH gauge one from Jersey posted an anoucement about MTH terminating their Gauge one line in the near futur in the G1MRA newsletter. I model both live steam and electric powered locos, and was shattered by the announcement. As I was in contact at the time with Jeff Strank an executive at MTH, I asked him about this. His reply was a bit more optimistic, thanks to him we obtained this policy statement from Andy Edelman marketing vice president at MTH, I quote:" While the one gauge marketplace has suffered during the recession, M.T.H. has invested milions of dollars into our railking One Gauge product line since its debut in 2002 and has no intentions of abandoning that investment in the face of a flat market, driven by dour outside economic forces.Although ti is true that we have curtailed any new model development until the marketplace rebounds, we fully intend to promote new offerings of existing model we have previously produced in the past. This means consumers can expect to see new freight and passenger car choices, diesel locomotive choices and steam engine offerings from our current product line with a new catalogue promotion slated for release later this year". As we of the 1/32 bunch can see, things just can get better! As more and more people see how good these models are and that they are the right scale, more and more will sell off their odd scale models and get serious about modeling and buy true scale ones that work beautifully and are most correct in proportions. Just like RP25 finally suplanted coarse scale modeling in the late '60 in HO scale. The fact is boys most MTH models are sold out and there are very few posts about trouble with them. And if you ever want to run live steam, your in the right scale... think about it. du-bousquetaire


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently bought a MTH Hudson and really like it. It seems you seldom hear about MTH, maybe that could be seen as a good statement about their quality? Not sure how their sales stack up against Aristo, USA or Bachmann though.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*du-bousquetaire* 

*On the USA side of the pond, I can not find any thing close to modern British Rail III pass cars.*
*Are any available built or kit of the modern style cars (carriages)?*
*The A/C+Bachmann did offer a few freight cars when the Class-66 loco was available.*

*I do like the MTH RK1 for the level of details but mostly because of the PS2/3 DCS system..*
*But I also "burn my fingers", charge batteries and other DARK things to play with my trains..









....no rocks please - I do live in a glass house....*


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

That is great news!! I called them today and I sent in a request for Amtrak Dash 8s(phase 5) with matching passenger cars, SD70ACe locomotives, and a smaller decoder for onboard battery power! I talked to Regina on the sales and product team and she seemed enthusiastic about it and said a new catalog for 1 gauge will be out anywhere from January to March of 2013. Not to much more wait boys!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ray, 
Good to see you posting again!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

This is very good news. I hope they will also expand their Railking streamliner set to include a baggage and diner. 
JimC.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jim C. Nice to see you posting again also.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm not sure why MTH is waiting on new locomotive designs. what 1:32 needs badly is more rolling stock. on my list would be 6 packs of eastern roadname hoppers, PFE reefers (despite Accucraft making a large run a few years ago, they are nearly impossible to find anymore) and generally any prototypical freights. i realize the M&M, etc cars help pay the bills, but 1:32 doesn't have the fantasy base 1:29 seems to attract.

a few Pullman standard heavyweight plans might be nice, too.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems the big profit is in locos... seems strange because you will have many more cars than locos... but I guess we've all seen the guy who had many locos and only a few cars. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg, only click once.... that's what you told me....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep... did, but site is giving me fits here, really slow... that can also do it. 

When I click, I always watch the "spinner" to be sure it took the command... if it didn't I wait for 10 seconds or so to make sure no delayed response... 

I sure hope Shad's idea of what is wrong is correct... and he can get to it soon... it's so that I click here, and then switch to the LSC tab and read a post and come back here... 

Greg


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Posted By pimanjc on 28 Dec 2012 10:22 AM 
* *This is very good news. I hope they will also expand their Railking streamliner set to include a baggage and diner. *
*JimC.*
*JimC
re: Diner 
"On my long trip ride's, they also wanted food and drinks'.*

*I also wanted a Pass (TIU+Battery) car for when I visit other layouts (Live Steam or DCC).* 

*I took one coach for dual purpose task. Drop in a 'diner section' for Home Track (DCS) runs*
*or TIU+battery when on 'Foreign Track'.

'Coffee Anyone?'*


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yesterday we visited the Morris arboretum on the outskirts of Philly. They have a really terrific garden rr set up and running, lots of trains. One of the train was an aristo mikado pulling mth coaches, and I was surprised that they looked as good as they did. I expected them to look too short and small, but it was a nice effect even thought consol was pulling a passenger consist.

I'll be very glad to see the mth coaches back in production and will likely pick up a few


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 29 Dec 2012 06:19 AM 
Yesterday we visited the Morris arboretum on the outskirts of Philly. They have a really terrific garden rr set up and running, lots of trains. One of the train was an aristo mikado pulling mth coaches, and I was surprised that they looked as good as they did. I expected them to look too short and small, but it was a nice effect even thought consol was pulling a passenger consist. I'll be very glad to see the mth coaches back in production and will likely pick up a few Been there many times and have had opportunity to run live steam on the layout, great layout:


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

If MTH has picked up a line of S Scale, I fear that the resources allocated to Large Scale will be limited as they push to get this new offering on line. Just my 2 cents


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 29 Dec 2012 06:19 AM 
.... One of the train was an aristo mikado pulling mth coaches, and I was surprised that they looked as good as they did. I expected them to look too short and small, but it was a nice effect even thought consol was pulling a passenger consist. I'll be very glad to see the mth coaches back in production and will likely pick up a few i've got to think that this is a case were a small prototype in a larger scale visually matches up with large passenger cars in a smaller (than the locomotive) scale.

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Dec 2012 03:51 PM 
Seems the big profit is in locos... 

i cannot see how more 1:32 scale rolling stock could not be big time money makers. you might sell a few hundred locomotives, but once you make a PS-1 boxcar mold, you can crank out 1000's of pieces with correct roadnames, ...and i doubt if just changing the paint and lettering costs anywhere near the MSRP.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always thought the Aristo Mikado was closer to 1:32 myself. I do have to say I have nothing factual to back it up, have not done measurements, just eyeball work and those are getting bad! So probably wrong.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with your logic, it makes sense that most people would use more cars that locos, but looking at the last 10 years of large scale production, it seems the "news" is locos... and many people will buy locos when they have no layout... 

Strange but apparently true... 

Greg


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you guys think MTH will make "new" locomotives/molds? I heard a rumor from an executive, when they do it will be an SD70ACe and an 0-6-0. I hope they make those for the 2013 1:32 scale line they make official. My guess is they will just do new paint schemes of existing molds. Maybe an Amtrak Dash 8 would be cool, UP Dash 8 "letters and wings scheme",an SP F unit, some SP passenger car, Amtrak passenger cars...


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

I heard MTH's new locomotives will have Proto-Sound 3.0 and this is no joke. My question is if it has Proto-Sound 3.0 will I be able to run DCC? I don't want to have to lug around a boxcar with a TIU in it. I hope MTH makes that small decoder and SD70ACe and 0-6-0. I know a few huys in my Garden Railway club who would get an 0-6-0 and I definitely would get a pair of SD70ACe's. I like Union Pacific Flag paint scheme. My first engine would be powered and have the small decoder in it and my second one would be a dummy with the batteries in it. The SD70ACe's are nice for any modern freight and are nice for officers' special trains with MTH's passenger cars!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marc, you might need to do a bit more reading, or maybe you already know the answers.?? did you read this thread from the beginning?

Right now all you have is rumors and expectations. 

Proto III is already out in the smaller scales, and it runs on DCC, but not great. 

I'd be surprised if the (large scale) decoder is small, they have not been before, but again who knows... I'd say get over to an HO site and ask someone for a picture of a PS III.... I don't know if they make it in O yet. 

Sure I believe MTH will make new molds... it's a question of when. 

The only thing that seems to have a definite timeline is a catalog in January. 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

I have an O scale MTH Premier Line LMS Duchess with Proto 3.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Doctor! 

So, Marc, get someone to take a picture of the decoder and get the dimensions and the G scale one will definitely not be smaller. 

Jim, have you tried running it on DCC? Just curious... I did get a list of some of the CV's that are supposed to work. 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

No, although I suppose I could hook up DCC to my 560 foot loop of 32mm track outside. I have a Digitrax Booster that will handle the amps since I use it for S scale locos from S Helper. I also have some HO and N with DCC. Since it is a 2 rail version my plan was to just run it with DCS. I have the newest TIU that allows me to run my MTH Gauge 1 just fine. I DO NOT have any of the MTH HO locos so I have ZERO experience with using MTH with DCC.


----------



## marc iacobucci (Oct 14, 2012)

The decoder isn't out for large scale. Greg- are your sure the catalog is coming out in January(this month)?? I heard the anytime from now to March. Do you personally think MTH will make any new locomotives with new molds(SD70ACe and 0-6-0 are the ones I was told by MTH and a dealer that they have drawings/paperwork for) in 2013?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, I'm not sure, it's just what has been promised... 

I'm not trying to put a damper on anyone's enthusiasm, but I read carefully what official MTH announcements say... 

The bottom line is the economy and what they can afford to build. All indications are that everyone wants new locos. 

All the statements are "we want to", "probably", etc. nothing gives any definite dates. So I take them at their word. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Marc, 

I doubt we see any MTH new mold product in 2013. A slight chance for some repaints end of 2013. 

If you find any old Railking One Gauge you like buy it is my suggestion. 

Alan


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

A simple MTH G Gauge item I'm waiting for are "Streamliner" baggage, combine, diner, & sleeper car additions........ 

To date they have only built coaches & Observation units..... I have 10 of those...... 2 sets..... Freedom & Santa Fe....... 

Dennis Mayer from GBay, WI...... 

PS: My cow valve in my heart is 20 days old...... No more heart murmur after 30 years & body blood flow is about triple....... 
In 2 more months I'll be ready for Garden Trains outdoors & growing about 100 Dahlia plants in the garden......


----------

